# Hot dogs



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

Is it ok to give your Maltese diced hot dogs (in moderation, of course, because I know they’re high in sodium) I know a lot of people who give their dogs hot dogs. If it’s safe I was thinking about dicing some and using it as a motivator for training, they would be soft enough as Sugarplum only has eight teeth. She is turning more and more into a pet dog! (She was rescued from a puppy mill almost a year ago and I adopted her.) Just the other day I was eating McDonald’s (I know, not healthy) and I accidentally dropped a fry on the floor, and she made a run for it and got it before I could! So she now knows what human food is and she has taken a liking to it. I gotta watch her closer now!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Rather than high fat/sodium foods, have you tried carrots cut into tiny pieces? My girls loved those! You can also find tiny "training treats" at good pet stores. My favorites are from Coco Therapy and are called Coco-charms. They are made with coconut and organic fruits like blueberry and pumpkin.


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

That’s an idea; I could buy diced frozen (so there’s no added sodium) carrots and cook them.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

crazylady said:


> That’s an idea; I could buy diced frozen (so there’s no added sodium) carrots and cook them.


Just use raw. That way they have a bit of crunch to them even in tiny pieces.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

All sorts of raw veggies and fruit work. Carrots, Green Beans, Apples, Red Bell Peppers.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

crazylady said:


> Is it ok to give your Maltese diced hot dogs (in moderation, of course, because I know they’re high in sodium) I know a lot of people who give their dogs hot dogs. If it’s safe I was thinking about dicing some and using it as a motivator for training, they would be soft enough as Sugarplum only has eight teeth. She is turning more and more into a pet dog! (She was rescued from a puppy mill almost a year ago and I adopted her.) Just the other day I was eating McDonald’s (I know, not healthy) and I accidentally dropped a fry on the floor, and she made a run for it and got it before I could! So she now knows what human food is and she has taken a liking to it. I gotta watch her closer now!


My rescue doesn't like raw veggies or fruit. If I cook something up and dice it small, I can then add to some meat, but as a treat...No way. He also doesn't like dog biscuits/bones. 

That said I take Whispy to a dog group that does weekly run throughs of obedience and agility. When the coach there saw that Whispy didn't like any treats she told me to try Vienna sausages. I only use the Vienna Sausages when we do the obedience run throughs with the group. That's just once a week. One sausage is broken up as treats for the hour or hour and a half of obedience work. Whispy loves it, but I wouldn't make it a regular daily treat. It certainly is high in salt and low in nutrition. 

The coach also suggested dried salmon treats that are for cats. Whispy loves those. For ongoing treats I use dried salmon, lamb, chicken. 

Hope that helps.

Lainie


----------



## jerrileehorsley (9 mo ago)

In my opinion, dogs are good friends, and as we can see, they are always ready to help us when needed. They just want to have a good time with their owner and be happy. The first reason why I like dogs is that they are always happy. It does not matter what situation you are in or how bad you feel. At least once in your life, you will smile when looking into their eyes. They know how to make us forget about our problems, which is something only humans can do for each other. I feel great, especially when we play together. I got him from doggietoys.deals a lot of different interesting toys, and he is very happy.


----------

